# Bates Motel



## Black Mamba (Mar 2, 2014)

Any fans of this show on here? Season 2 starts tomorrow for those interested.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 2, 2014)

I liked the first episode where mom got bent over the kitchen table, then it was downhill from there .


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 2, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Any fans of this show on here? Season 2 starts tomorrow for those interested.



I'm a fan of the show and have watched every episode. When I watched the first episode, it threw me off because I thought it was set in the 1960's like the movie. Nonetheless, I'll continue to watch.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 2, 2014)

I watched the whole first season on Netflix good show.


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 2, 2014)

watched all of season 1 with my girlfriend, and we're catching the premiere tomorrow too haha


----------



## Andrew Romanov (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice! Good show about good kid with even better mom


----------



## MikeH (Mar 2, 2014)

Liked the first season. Eager to watch the second.


----------



## ridner (Mar 3, 2014)

I watch it but am kind of indifferent to it. see what season 2 is like....


----------



## jordanky (Mar 4, 2014)

I dig Bates Motel a lot, I didn't even realize that the new season kicked off tonight until earlier today and I was pumped! Solid opener, I'm looking forward to how everything plays out!


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 4, 2014)

Really dug the season premier; can't wait to see all the new characters as well.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 5, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I liked the first episode where mom got bent over the kitchen table, then it was downhill from there .



Yeah, dude! Rape is awesome!

EDIT: I watched the first episode, I don't really know what to think. I just watched it cause I absolutely love Vera Farmiga. She doesn't disappoint, but the material feels like it's going to get stretched way too thin way too fast over an entire season. I may watch more sometime.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 12, 2014)

wankerness said:


> the material feels like it's going to get stretched way too thin way too fast over an entire season.


I'd say that about the whole Psycho franchise that emerged after the original film.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 13, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I liked the first episode where mom got bent over the kitchen table....................................................................* then it was downhill from there* .



wat


----------



## wankerness (Mar 14, 2014)

ilyti said:


> I'd say that about the whole Psycho franchise that emerged after the original film.



I've heard part 2 and 3 are actually pretty good. Haven't seen either though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, dude! Rape is awesome!


 
You do realize it's a TV show with "acting" right .
Am I supposed to sit and cry everytime a fake rape occurs on a TV show?

Obviously you like the show, and you don't rag on them for doing a fake rape scene, but then you rag on me for liking that part of the show./?. 


edit; Ah I get it now. Just read your complete post above. You have a thing for that Vera Fartmiga chick, and the fake rape scene made you jealous.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 14, 2014)

I wanna bone Norma Bates crazy ass!!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 14, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> edit; Ah I get it now. Just read your complete post above. You have a thing for that Vera Fartmiga chick, and the fake rape scene made you jealous.


This made me  Though I understand why he was upset about your comment.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 14, 2014)

Not upset, just like, wtf? The post seemed to be like "that was the only good part!" I didn't think it was at all HOT or AWESOME or whatever reaction it seems to have given him. And are you saying that I'm jealous because a normal reaction to liking an actress is wanting to beat them up and rape them? :O


----------



## Black Mamba (May 5, 2014)

The season finale is tonight, for those interested. I've really enjoyed this season, and can't wait to see what's in store tonight.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2014)

What is like, the general format of this show? I watched the first two episodes of season 1 and didn't know what to think. Is it like, a series of murder mysteries while Norman's mom acts nuts and he fails to connect with local people, or does it have a straightforward arc about how he became psycho?


----------



## Black Mamba (May 10, 2014)

wankerness said:


> What is like, the general format of this show? I watched the first two episodes of season 1 and didn't know what to think. Is it like, a series of murder mysteries while Norman's mom acts nuts and he fails to connect with local people, or does it have a straightforward arc about how he became psycho?



While there have been quite a few murders, there's only been one murder "mystery". I put that in quotes due to the fact you have a pretty good idea who the killer is, and that is affirmed in the last couple episodes of Season 2. Bates Motel as a whole of course details the extremely close relationship between Norma and Norman, and is obviously a journey as to how and why Norman becomes Psycho; though I wouldn't call it straightforward.

In short, closer to the latter of what you said.


----------

